# SoundMAGIC ES 18 Earphone-find me one?



## theserpent (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey guys  i am looking for an IEM For my Ipod touch.
Techfreak suggested me "SoundMAGIC ES 18 Earphone" But its out of stock in most of the sites.
So any of you'll find me this?
PREF PAYMENT COD

Or anyother 
budget- <450


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 15, 2012)

You may also look out for Sound Magic PL10 or
Creative EP-630 .
Even I can't find ES 18 in any site.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 15, 2012)

PL10  Not avail in Fp and ebay .
Will check it out localy on sunday.Any idea of good shops?

Creative EP-630 is more than 800


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 15, 2012)

You can find the EP 630 for Rs 600 in Spar, Time Out.
I am yet to find any dedicated shop in Mangalore. You may try your luck in Symphony.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 15, 2012)

Spar..will check out.Ill redeem my spar loyalty points then


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 15, 2012)

here you go.
SOUND MAGIC ES18 AUDIO EARPHONE
Oh and ES18 is better than both of them.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 15, 2012)

^^ Thanks!But i cant buy with CC/Dc


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 15, 2012)

You could go to a bank and deposit money in their account. No CC/DC required.
You can contact them here too


----------



## theserpent (Jun 16, 2012)

Anychance in Maple?


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 16, 2012)

^^ No, they stock only Apple products.


----------



## Minion (Jun 16, 2012)

Try to get it locally


----------



## theserpent (Jun 17, 2012)

Please suggest me anyother earphones that will work with ipod.
Pref:
flipkart
hs18
infi


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 17, 2012)

Philips SHE3570BK
Not excellent audio quality. But bearable


----------



## theserpent (Jun 18, 2012)

It's finally avail in FP.
But now the question will it work with my ipod?


----------



## ButtJiggler (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes, they will work with ipod, but instead of buying es18 from flipkart (they have increased their prices by a huge amount), buy PL21 from infibeam(for Rs 765/- ; COD available), they are much better than es18.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 18, 2012)

This is a nice post with head to head comparison of the new E series with the old pl series.


----------



## sujayraj (Jun 18, 2012)

teejay_geekEd said:


> This is a nice post with head to head comparison of the new E series with the old pl series.



Hey teejay..

Thanks for the link. It helped me so much.. 

I am going to purchase E30.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 19, 2012)

Are you sure it will work?


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 19, 2012)

^^ Sure, it will work. Infact almost all 3.5mm jack earphones will work.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 19, 2012)

^^ as i said nokia headphones don't work with ipod


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 19, 2012)

^^ Odd. Maybe that's due to the presence of mic in those headsets.
As far as I have seen many people use 3rd party earphones in ipod without any issues.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 19, 2012)

^^ Yeah.When i pressed the button in nokia headphone.I could even hear the words in the song.
With nokia headphones i can only hear background music..at high


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 19, 2012)

theserpent said:


> With nokia headphones i can only hear background music..at high


You can use it as a karaoke 

ES18 will surely work with you ipod though.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 19, 2012)

Vignesh B said:


> You can use it as a karaoke
> 
> ES18 will surely work with you ipod though.



Lol.the weirdest part was.When i press that button in nokia headphones i could hear the song


----------



## witcher3 (Aug 17, 2012)

can anyone tell me if the ES 18 will work without the peculiar sound on Nokia N8, m planning to buy one


----------



## suyash_123 (Nov 30, 2012)

witcher3 said:


> can anyone tell me if the ES 18 will work without the peculiar sound on Nokia N8, m planning to buy one



@witcher.

i m using ES18 (red one) with nokia n8 , nokia 2700 classic ,SOny errison xperia J (friend's mob)

It works like charm...

On homeshop 18 there is some discount going on ,it cost 490 and wit 50 rs off (440/-) for online payment ....
Sound Magic ES18 In ear Headphone - Orange Black . Buy Best Sound Magic ES18 In ear Headphone - Orange Black at Lowest Price Online


i m planing to buy 2 more orange color and Green too... i loved it


----------



## RCuber (Nov 30, 2012)

Today morning I sold one of my unopened ES18's (Orange/Grey) to my friend for Rs. 300  .. why such a low price? the online shop where I purchased screwed up and sent me two ES18's


----------



## ratul (Nov 30, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Today morning I sold one of my unopened ES18's (Orange/Grey) to my friend for Rs. 300  .. why such a low price? the online shop where I purchased screwed up and sent me two ES18's



haha, lucky you..


----------



## Minion (Dec 1, 2012)

theserpent said:


> PL10  Not avail in Fp and ebay .
> Will check it out localy on sunday.Any idea of good shops?
> 
> Creative EP-630 is more than 800



get Sound Magic PL11 don't go for EP 630.


----------



## sukant (Dec 1, 2012)

@Minion 
19-06-2012, 07:09 PM is the date/time of the query  .


----------



## Minion (Dec 2, 2012)

^^Oops sorry.


----------



## syamkumar.tpl (Dec 2, 2012)

SOUND MAGIC ES 18 for Rs.440


----------



## Scavenger (Jan 17, 2013)

Guys, I need to buy SoundMAGIC ES 18 Earphone. Its almost out of stock in all available online store. Can anyone one help me find those under 500. Pls help me out
(Ignore if you find them above 500)
Thanks in advance


----------



## theserpent (Jan 17, 2013)

Yup its out of stock


----------



## Scavenger (Jan 17, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Yup its out of stock



Will they be in stock again? Do anyone know how long it'll take to add new stock?


----------



## Scavenger (Jan 21, 2013)

No one here to reply??


----------



## ratul (Jan 21, 2013)

Scavenger said:


> No one here to reply??



at 699, naaptol has it: SoundMagic ES 18 Headphone Price - Buy SoundMagic ES 18 Headphone Price in India, Best Prices n Review


----------



## Scavenger (Jan 28, 2013)

Finally found on one *link*


----------



## Scavenger (Feb 3, 2013)

Guys, SM ES18 back in Flipkart Sound Magic ES 18 Headphone - SoundMAGIC: Flipkart.com

Hurry!!!!
Lowest price as far now!!!


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Darn..still out of stock!!


----------



## Scavenger (Feb 7, 2013)

apurvgupta1 said:


> Darn..still out of stock!!



You r too late buddy..

Don't worry just wait for 20+ days or go and buy in the Theitdepot.com.


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Feb 8, 2013)

It is back on flipkart, i placed order immediately!!


----------



## elafanto (Feb 8, 2013)

I purchased 2 nos. for 940.00


----------



## hitesh (Mar 3, 2013)

Cheapest I could find -
Buy SoundMagic ES 18 Red Black Headphones Online in India
60rs less than the shopclues.
Btw site can be trusted. Friend bought one through cod


----------



## Scavenger (Mar 9, 2013)

Some updates:
Sound Magic ES 18 Headphone - SoundMAGIC: Flipkart.com
Sound Magic


----------



## hitesh (Mar 12, 2013)

Scavenger said:


> Some updates:
> Sound Magic ES 18 Headphone - SoundMAGIC: Flipkart.com
> Sound Magic



Great !


----------



## dud3rulz (Mar 15, 2013)

I need two of these babies.the combo offer is out of stock at flipkart


----------

